# IT Network job in australia.



## avishak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello im avishak,recently gor PR visa of Australia, but now living in Bangladesh.
before i move to australia is there any way to confirm a job like over telephone interview??
im computer science graduatet and have 5 years hands on experience as IT network engineer and network administrator. and i also gained vendor certification like CCNA,MCSA,JNCIA.

can anyone suggest me, if there is any way to confirm a job before i landed to australia?

Thanks
avishak.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I have seen a few reports re the IT industry being very competitive even for people here in Australia so the chances of you being able to find a job from abroad are probably not so good and you may even find it very difficult to find a job even when here for there are always many people training/graduating locally.
Some other thoughts @ http://www.australiaforum.com/general-chit-chat-news/5440-hard-truth-newly-migrants.html


----------



## avishak (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, Thanks for your valuable reply,
i have another query, assume that i wouldn't get my profession related job in australia for first 6 months then is there any other way to survive?? i mean any part time job , hourly basis. howz that?? is that possible??? 

in general what does new migrants do if they dont get any professional job??


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you get an independent PR visa, as regulations stand now once in Australia you do not actually need to work in your profession and so yes, other work can be sought.
Competition can also expected to be strong as many Australians also seek part time work and students also do considerable [part time work.

Ultimately, immigrants need to take a good look at their situation and put a lot of thought into planning an international move, especially in turbulent economic times as a lot of money needs to be spent on a move and there is not a guarantee of work being attained.


----------

